# Do u do ''marathon listening of one composer like 10 hours Lassus i.e ,i do,it's fun



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Do u do ''marathon listening' of one composer like 10 hours Lassus i.e ,i do it's fun*

Tonight im listening one of my fabulleous holy graill*, Maids,Knights,Miracles: the spring of medieval *era...Very decent offering by outhere if im right,, 5 cds,,, top notch, nice biooklet, from trom : Gregorian\trouvieres(troubadours 13th century time lapse of ancient lore to ars nova( art nouveau= new-art decret of Philippe de Vitry 1294 a.d. Thhe 5 cd covered well ars vetus , ars nova,,, it's fantastic , performEed by lensemblle La Reverdie,in 3 words : magical\timeless\quality, one of the best offering of mediieval lore, you had been warn folks, do you trust me, my advices, hope so, grab this fabuleous 5cds box-set iiit will amazed you , like it did for me, enchanting musical of foreign lore europe..

:tiphat:

Taakecare folks & goodnight


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2018)

I absolutely love your enthusiasm for Early Music, deprofundis, and yes I do sometimes indulge in one composer for stretches of multiple hours at a time.

Ages ago I did this with Ligeti and managed to hear a considerable amount of his music within a few days (!) and more recently with Boulez and Wagner.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*I absolutely love your enthusiasm for Early Music, deprofundis*, thank you, i do care a lot about early music, you noticed,,, take care *shirime*

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2018)

You too, deprofundis. 

*Early Music* seems somewhat neglected on forums I have been to, to be honest. One friend of mine is an insufferable Tallis and Gesualdo fanboy......but I am yet to meet others who are as passionate about Renaissance vocal music. I enjoy *Medieval* music a little more, but I think spending time with some of the *Renaissance* vocal composers would do me some good!

Perhaps a *Lassus* marathon is exactly what I need! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I did marathon listening to Beethoven's Ninth for months, Beethoven's Third for a week straight, Beethoven's piano sonatas for about a month. I do marathon listening to operas also, sometimes listening to the same opera 5, 10, maybe 15 times in a row.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been binge-listening to Beethoven for 60 years.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I did listen to all of my Benjamin Britten recordings recently (nearly 60 discs in all) - I put the works into categories and spread it all over a period of about two weeks, ending with the operas. However, if I have many recordings by one composer it's not something I tend to do very much - if a specific composer is on my playlist I prefer to focus on a particular genre or two rather than go through everything without listening to someone else in between.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

For my upcoming Beethoven Symphony Cycles thread I've been binge-listening LvB cycles (that Granate didn't cover in his surveys) for months. Also binged on Bruckner, Mahler, Schubert and Schumann cycles in the past.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Lassus has been the only composer I've listened to lately, in between disco and black metal! Maybe only 30 minutes at a time though...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is what I did this weekend:
Martha binge! These are all the sung-in-German commercial Martha CD sets available.
I also typed in the total time for each one and arranged them from shortest to longest. Some have cuts.


----------

